
Dropbox Chief to Join Elite Ranks of Idea-To-I.P.O. Founders - tim333
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/10/technology/dropbox-chief-poster-child-tech-founder-making-it-big.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
murukesh_s
FYI, There is another discussion going on around the same post here, currently
trending higher than this. Can someone remove this or merge them together?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16562197](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16562197)

